# Charolais X Brahman



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Wondering if anybody has tried this cross if so how did they do? Were they good replacements?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/cattle/charbray/

Charbray.

I did not know it was a recognized cross until recently.

I have a friend who has tried this for a few years but thought he was just experimenting. The biggest drawback I see on his cross is his bull is almost white. The calves are white at weaning age and look pretty much pure Brahman. They did not have the cross bred look, squinting eyes and a lot of ear. Probably more of his bull more than the cross itself.

His bull puts a lot of sheath on his calves and it docked for that as well.

I saw a group of Charbray's at the sale a few weeks ago and they looked very nice and sold well. They did not carry a lot of ear or sheath and had a lot of frame. Nice group of calves.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

How is the temperment on that cross?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> How is the temperment on that cross?
> 
> Regards, Mike


I am not sure Mike. I suppose a lot would depend on the parents.

We ran Brahman bulls back in the '80's. While ours were not aggressive, they were "different". We never penned the bulls. They just could not stand the stress.

I know genetic have probably improved some of that by now.


----------

